# Weekly Competition 2013-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U2
*2. *U2 F R' F R' U' F U2 F'
*3. *R' F' U R' U R' U2 F U2
*4. *R F' R2 U F2 U R2 F'
*5. *F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B R2 U2 B D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 R D' U' L D' L2 F2 L' F
*2. *F U' D L' B2 U L' D2 B R' U' R2 U B2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D'
*3. *B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F U' B' D2 F D F D' R'
*4. *B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R' D F' U' F U2 B' R F' D R'
*5. *B2 R' B' U F R' F2 R2 F' U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' U L' D Uw' Rw' Uw U' B2 L F2 Rw D U2 F Uw' Fw2 F2 R D Fw Rw D' F Rw2 Uw2 R' B' L2 R2 B F2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 L2 D' U' B
*2. *F Uw2 Rw' B2 F' R2 Fw' U2 R' F2 U' Fw2 U' R Fw D Rw' B Fw' R Fw2 Uw U Rw2 D2 R' U' L' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw U2 B2 Fw' F L' R U Fw
*3. *Fw F2 L' Rw R F2 L2 Fw2 F R2 D' U' L2 Fw2 Rw' D' R2 B2 R2 D' B' F L D R' Uw' Fw' L' B' U' Fw2 Rw' Fw' D' L D' Rw2 R' Uw Fw
*4. *D' U2 Rw' F' Rw' Fw2 L2 D L2 Uw Fw2 L2 R2 D Uw' U2 F D2 Uw' L' B R Uw' Rw B2 F2 U R' U B' L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw' D2 L2 B2 L U
*5. *L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw U L' U Rw2 D Uw2 B2 F2 Uw' U2 L R' Uw' R' Uw' Rw' D2 Uw2 R2 D U Rw B2 D' Fw' U Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' R Fw2 F2 L' Lw' Rw F2 Uw Lw2 Fw' Uw Rw' D B D' Rw R2 D' L2 Dw2 F D Dw Rw2 Dw Bw F L' Lw' R2 Uw U R' Fw2 U Rw Dw U' F L D B Fw L2 R' Dw' Uw L2 Lw2 R D Rw' F R2 D Dw2 B Uw Rw'
*2. *Uw Lw B' Fw' F' L Fw2 F Dw' Lw B' Bw' D L R Dw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' L B Lw2 U Bw' Dw' Uw F2 L' R D' Uw2 U2 L2 Lw B Uw' U2 L Lw' Uw L2 D Rw' D Fw' D' F Rw2 Bw2 Fw D2 U' R D' Bw' R' B2 F
*3. *Lw Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw B2 Lw' F' L2 Rw' Dw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' U' Fw2 R B Bw' F2 L2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' Bw' Fw L2 Lw' D B' Fw2 L Lw' B' Rw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' R' Uw' F' Lw2 Fw2 D' U Lw2 R' Dw2 R2 B Dw Bw' R' D' F L' F2
*4. *Bw' L2 U2 L Rw R D Lw' Rw Fw L2 B Dw2 Uw' Bw Lw B Bw Fw' Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw F Lw2 Uw2 Bw U' L2 Lw2 D' Dw' L2 Rw' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2 D Uw' Bw U' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 B2 Uw Fw' D2 U Lw' R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*5. *B' Bw' Fw F2 U' R D Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Fw' Dw Lw Uw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 B' Uw F Dw2 Fw R2 Uw' B D' Dw F U' B2 Fw' F Lw' R' Bw2 F2 D Dw2 U' B Bw2 Fw' F' Dw U2 R' Dw Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw' F Rw F Lw2 R B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 R2 D' 2D2 3U2 F2 D2 2U2 F2 2D' 2F2 3R2 2R' B' 3F' F2 3U2 2B2 2R D 2U 3F2 2D2 3U B' 2L2 3U' F' 2D 2R 2D' 2B D2 3U' 2U 2R F2 2R' R' U' B R' U B' 2B2 F' R B' 2U2 2L' 3R' 2R' B' 2R D2 2D2 3F2 2R' F2 2R' R2 2F' U2 B2 D' 2U 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D2
*2. *2R B 3R2 3F2 2F 3R' 2D2 3U' 2U2 2R2 2D2 R2 3F 2U' U2 2B2 D2 2U' 2F2 2L2 3U2 2U2 B' 3F F R2 2D2 2F 3U2 2U' U 3F2 F' L2 2F2 L' 2R' 2D2 3U' 2R2 3F 3U B 2F' F U2 2R F' U' B' 2R 2D' 2F2 3U2 F' R' 2U' U' B2 L2 F2 3R B 2L F2 R B2 U' 2F' 3U'
*3. *3F 2U' R' 2B2 3F' 2F' L B2 3F2 F L' 2D2 3U' U 3R' 2U' 2B' R' D' 2U 2R' F2 2L R 2F2 R' D U' 2L' R2 2D2 3U' 2U B L' B2 2F' 2D' 3U2 F' L' 2B 2F L' 2U 3F F' D' 2L 3R2 R2 D2 3U2 U' 2F2 3U L2 2B 2L2 3R U' 2R 3U' U2 3R' 3U2 F R' 3F 3U
*4. *2L2 2F2 F' 2D 2L2 2B2 2L2 3R' R 2B' 2D 3U' 3F2 2L' 3R R' 3U2 U2 3R2 3F2 2F D 2U' 3F' L2 2R 3F 2F2 F R' 2D' U L2 R 2D2 U 2R2 F U2 2L D2 U 2F' L' D R2 3F U2 3F2 3R' 2R 2U' 2B 3R2 2D' 2B2 D 2D F2 D' 2U 2B' R' 3U' 2U 2R' 2B' 3U' B2 2L2
*5. *L2 F2 L 2R 2D2 2U' B 2B2 2D 3F2 L' U F2 L U2 L 2F2 2D2 3U' B2 3U' 2L2 2R 2D 2R 2B 2U' L2 2B' F L' 3R2 R' U2 B2 L' D' 2U' 2L2 2R' D 2D F' U' 3R2 2D2 2U 3F2 3R B 2R2 2D 3U' L' 3R2 2F 3R2 2D' B' 3F' 3R' D2 2U' 2L' 2U 3R B2 2B2 2F D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3D 2R2 D 3R2 2R2 2D2 U' 3F' 3D' 2F2 2D 3F 2F2 3R 2B 3B 3D2 U 3B' D' 2D' 2R 2F2 F2 3D2 B2 2L B2 F' L 2L' 3U 2R' D2 3B2 2F' R B2 2D 3U' U L2 3D F 2R' 2B' 3U' 2U' U R2 U 2L D' 3D2 3R2 3B 3L' B' 2R' B2 U2 3F 2L' 3F 3L' B2 3D 2U2 F' L 3L2 3R' 2D' 2U U 3L D' 3L F2 U B 2B' F 3L 2B 2R2 3F' D2 3U' 2R2 U 2B2 2F2 2R 3D 3B 2F R 2B
*2. *2B F 2U' 2B' 2L 3R 2R' 3D2 L 2U2 R2 2U' 3F 2D' 3D2 L' 3R 2F' L' U 3B2 2U' 3R' 3U' 3R2 2D 2L' 3B' 2R2 3D' 2F 2L2 3B' 2F' F2 3U2 2R2 2U' 2R 2D' 3D2 3R 3U 3B' R' 3D B' 2B' 2F L 2L' 2R2 2F' 2D' U L2 B2 3B2 3F2 F' 2L' B 3D 2U B' 2B 2L' 3B' U' 2L' F2 L D2 2U2 2F 2U L2 2L 2R2 2D 2F 3U2 2R2 2B' D 2D2 3F2 U2 2L U2 3L 3R2 B' U2 R D' L2 B' 3B 3F
*3. *2D2 3L2 3U L2 3F2 2U2 3R2 F' D2 2F 3U' 2U 3L 3D L2 2F 2U' L2 3U' U2 2L D2 3U 2L2 3L2 R' 3F' 3L' F2 L2 2D2 B2 D 3R' 3B' 2F2 U2 B' 3B2 F' 2L2 R2 3D 3F2 F2 R 3D' 3U' F' 2D2 2U' U' 3F2 3L' 2R 3F 3U U F 3U' 2R 2U 2B' L2 F 2R2 U' 2R' 3B2 R D 2D 2L F' 2U' 3L 2D2 3F2 2R R' D' 3U U2 L2 2D 2F F2 3R2 U2 F2 3L 3U2 2L' 2B' 3F F' 2D2 3F 3L' 2U'
*4. *2B2 F D2 2B 2F 2L 3L 2R R2 B' 2D 3U' 2U U 3L' 3R2 2R' R' 2U L2 2D 3D' 3U' 2U2 3B2 F 2L2 3B2 2L 2D2 2U2 L 2L 3U F2 L U 2L U 2F' L2 3B' 3F D' 3D' 2U' 2F' 2L2 3L' R' D2 2D B' 3R' 2R 2B' 3B 3D2 F' 2R2 2F2 3D U 3F' F2 3L2 B2 3L2 R B2 R 3F' 3U' 2U2 2B 2U2 U' 3F' 2D2 3D' 3B2 2F' 3L' 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U 3B2 3U' 2F 2U2 U2 L' 2D 3B2 2D 2B 3L' 2B 2F'
*5. *B2 2D' 3L B' 2F 2D 2B2 2L 3L2 R' 3F F D' 2D2 3U 2U' U 3B2 F2 3U2 U 3L' 3D 3F' 2D' 3D' B 3B2 3F2 3R' B 2B 3D' 2U2 R D L2 U 3L F2 3R2 2B' 2L 2U' 3B2 F 3U 3B' 3U B2 2F2 F 2U 3R' 2R 3D 3B U2 R' 2D U2 3F' 2D 2F' 3D' U2 2R2 2F2 F 2U' 2F' 2L R 2D2 2U' U 2R2 3F 2R' B2 3L2 B 3L2 3U' B2 2B2 3B' 2D' 3U2 2L B' 3L2 2B2 3F' F2 L2 3B' 2D 2L' D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R U2 R' F2 R' U F U'
*2. *U F R U' R' F2 U R U
*3. *R F' R2 U F2 U F U2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 D' F' L B2 U' F' U2 R F L
*2. *L F L' F2 U' B D R F R' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2
*3. *F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 F' U2 L B2 D F R2 B' D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B' D Uw2 U2 R F L R Fw' L' Fw Rw' U B' Rw F2 D Uw B D' B L Fw2 R' F' D B' D2 L Uw Rw F2 Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' Rw2
*2. *D' B Uw' L2 R2 F L2 Fw2 D2 L2 R2 B' F' Rw2 F2 D' L B2 Fw' F Uw L Rw2 Fw2 R2 D F' Rw Fw2 F' Uw U' B2 Rw' Uw' U B2 Rw' B' Fw
*3. *Uw Rw R' D U' L2 Rw' U' L Rw' U R' Uw2 U B' D B' F D Fw' F2 R' F L R Uw L2 Uw' Fw2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U R Fw2 Uw L F D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Fw2 F L2 R' Bw' F' L2 Lw Fw2 D L' Lw' Bw Fw2 L2 Rw B2 D2 Fw F2 U2 Lw B2 Dw Lw2 Fw' Lw Dw L2 R Bw2 D' L' R2 F U L Rw2 F Uw U2 R2 Uw Bw' Fw' U2 Rw2 U Bw Fw2 U2 Bw' Lw Fw' Rw D2 R B2 U'
*2. *L' Dw2 F' Dw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 F2 R2 Bw2 L B' F L' Rw2 B' R' Fw2 R' F D' R' Uw F' Uw Lw' R B2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' D2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Lw Rw' R' B2 R' Bw D Dw2 Lw2 Rw' F2 Rw' B' D Rw' Fw' Rw' R Dw' Lw' Uw Bw F' Uw2
*3. *D' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw' F' R2 Dw2 Bw' F R Fw' Dw2 Uw R2 Fw2 Rw' B' D' Lw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 U' B' R' Bw R2 Uw B' F2 Dw' L2 D2 U' Rw R D' Fw2 Lw' Bw R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Lw Rw' R' Dw2 Lw B2 F Lw R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 L2 2L2 3R' 2R 3U B2 D 2D' 2F' L 2U 2L2 U2 L2 R2 D' 3U2 U' 2B' 2R' 2B 3U2 2L2 R2 F2 D2 L 2L2 2B2 2F' 3U U2 2B 2D' F' 3R' B2 2B 3F2 D2 2D2 2L R2 2D' 2L 2R 2U 3R 2R R B 2F 2D2 2B' 3U' L2 U 2F2 F R 2U' U' 3R' R2 D 2B' D 2F' 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2R2 D2 L2 2L 2F2 2D2 B U2 L' 2D F2 3L2 2F2 D2 U2 3L 2F2 L2 2L' 2B 2F 2L' 3D' F' 2R2 D2 3D 2F 3D' U' 2L' R2 3U U F' 3R D 3R' D 3U 2U' 2L2 U2 3R' 2D' 2L' 3R2 2B F' 2D2 3B' 3U' 2L B' R2 3U 2B F' 2L2 3R D 2U' 3L' B' D 2F2 F' 3D L R 3F' 3U2 2F' F2 2L' 3U' 2L' 3L' D 2F 3U 2U L2 R 2D B2 L' 2R D 2F2 2R' 2B2 F' L 2R2 B2 3F 3R B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R' D' F' D' R2 D2 F R' B2 R'
*2. *R2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B R' B2 L' B D2 R U B' D U'
*3. *L2 B L2 R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D' B2 R' U' F R B' D R2
*4. *D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U B D R2 F' L B D R2 B' R'
*5. *U F' B R' F2 U' L D' R' L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2
*6. *F L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R D2 R B2 L D' R' F' R D2
*7. *B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 B' F2 D2 F' R B' U' F2 U2 L' U F R D B
*8. *L2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L D' F R2 B R2 F' L2 R' F'
*9. *U2 F2 B L' D F U2 R B' D' F' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B U2 L2
*10. *B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' U F L2 R D' F U B' D2
*11. *B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F D' R' B2 L' F D B'
*12. *F2 D2 R F2 L F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 U' L F2 D2 F' L' R' U B2 F
*13. *D' F2 R' D B' L D F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2
*14. *R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' B L' R F' R2 B' R2 D2 L'
*15. *R2 B L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R B L' U L R2 D' F' R' F
*16. *D R2 D F2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' U B' F2 L2 U B2 R' F'
*17. *D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L R2 B2 F' R2 U L B2 L' D2 R' B'
*18. *L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 R' U' L2 F' D L' D' F' L U
*19. *B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F U2 R2 U2 B L U F R2
*20. *U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R U' R' D F2 L2 B2 D B L
*21. *U' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L' B2 F2 L' D B' U2 R F' U'
*22. *F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L U R F R2 B' U L R2 U2
*23. *B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 B' L2 U' B' R D' B L R' D2
*24. *L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 R U B2 L D' B R' D' L B2
*25. *B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F L' D U L B2 F U' F2 U' B'
*26. *F L2 D2 F' D' R L2 B' L U F D2 B L2 F B R2 D2 R2 B2
*27. *R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 L' U L R2 F' R' F' D' L2 U
*28. *D' B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R D2 B' R U L' F' D2 B2 U2
*29. *R' U F' B D' F R' L' U R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 L
*30. *B' D2 B L2 B R L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R U2 R
*31. *L2 D2 U R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 F' D' F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 U' R2
*32. *R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L D2 U' L' B R' U' F' L' R'
*33. *R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B L2 R B' L B' D' B U
*34. *D2 B U2 F2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' U' F' R U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2
*35. *L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R U R' F' U R B2 F' R'
*36. *F D2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U F' L2 B2 R' F' D' R
*37. *U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D L2 D2 F R' D B L' B'
*38. *R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F L' F2 U R2 U' F' D2 R F
*39. *U2 B' D F' R F2 R' U R' U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U F2
*40. *D' R2 L F' D2 L F' B' D' F' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L U' B' R' L' F' U D L2 D2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 F'
*2. *B2 R L2 U B U R' L B D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2
*3. *F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' F R2 B2 R' B' D L2 D2 U2
*4. *U F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' F' D' R' U' L2 F U2 L2 U
*5. *D' R2 D U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L' B' R2 F2 D2 U B2 F R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B D F2 D L D' F' U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R'
*2. *L' F2 U B U D2 L2 D R D2 B' U2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 F' D2
*3. *U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 R' B2 U' B D' R D2 R U B
*4. *F' D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 F U2 B L' D U' L' R B' D U2 R2 U'
*5. *U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 B' L2 B2 U F2 R B' U B L B' R2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R' D' R' U2 L2 D2 U F2 L B
*2. *B' L2 F L2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R B' L2 B2 D R2 F' U' R F'
*3. *F L2 F D2 B L2 B R2 U2 F2 D L F2 R B D2 U2 R2 B' L
*4. *B R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' B F' R2 B' F R' U
*5. *U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B R' F L' R' D L' F' U B2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L F' D U' F2 R' D L2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R2 U R' U' R
*3. *L B2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 L D2 F2 L F U R' B2 R' B D2 R' D U2
*4. *Uw2 L2 Uw2 L' B L U B Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw Uw' L' B Fw D2 Uw F2 Rw B2 R2 Fw' D2 Fw D2 B2 U2 Fw2 F' U Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U' L R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R' F2 R F2 U' F'
*3. *D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 R' F' R2 D L' F L' B' R' D' U2 F'
*4. *Uw' L' Rw Uw U B R D2 Uw R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw' L B' L Rw R Fw' Rw2 Fw' F' U B2 D' U2 Rw R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' L Rw R' Uw2
*5. *B L Rw' Dw' Fw Dw2 R' F2 D Lw2 R Dw2 Bw2 Dw R Bw Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw Lw' R' Bw2 F' Dw Lw' Dw' Uw F2 Uw' U F Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 L Lw' D Dw Lw2 D Dw' Lw' Rw' U2 F2 R' B' Fw Dw' Fw2 D Dw Uw Lw Dw Fw' U2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R B' U' L B' R L' l r b
*2. *B L R B' L B' U' r u'
*3. *U R' L' R L' B' R' L' B l' r b' u'
*4. *R L' R' L' B L' R' B l b u'
*5. *U' R' L B U R' L l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 1)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-2, -4)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, 2)
*4. *(-3, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L' D' L D U' L' D
*2. *L' D' L' D' U' R' U R' D'
*3. *R L' U L' D R L' D
*4. *U L' U' L' R' U L U'
*5. *L' U D' U' L U' D R


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 12, 2013)

*3x3x3:*

42.37, 34.89, (26.86), 49.73, (52.61)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 26.86
worst time: 52.61

current avg5: 42.33 (σ = 7.42)
best avg5: 42.33 (σ = 7.42)

session *avg: 42.33* (σ = 7.42)
session mean: 41.29

-----------------------------------------------------

dat inconsistency


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 12, 2013)

*2x2* - 8.52, (12.01), 7.94, 8.17, (6.58) = *8.21*
*3x3* - (25.31), 20.39, 21.49, 24.69, (17.19) = *22.19*
*4x4* - (1:42.20), (2:09.90), 1:57.68, 1:51.27, 1:53.32 = *1:54.09*
*7x7* - 10:35.81, 10:50.27, (12:40.96), (10:27.05), 11:17.56 = *10:54.55*
*2x2 BLD* - 1:00.04, DNF, 45.71 = *45.71*
*3x3 BLD* - 4:11.21, DNF, DNF = *4:11.21*
*Multi-BLD* - *1/2 (25:48)*
*OH* - (1:00.20), 54.20, (40.70), 52.61, 54.21 = *53.67*
*Feet* - 4:32.09, (4:52.07), 4:36.81, (3:24.95), 4:23.54 = *4:30.81*
*FMC* - *62*
_Scramble - F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L F' D U' F2 R' D L2 D'
Solution - B' L' U2 L' U2 F B' D' B R' D2 R F' D' F D L' D' L D' B' D' B L D' L' D2 B' D2 B D2 B' D' B R D F D' F' R' B' L' F' L B L' F L B' D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D'_
*2-4 Relay* - *2:06.73*
*Pyraminx* - 16.99, 17.45, (16.78), (26.17), 24.00 = *19.48*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 12, 2013)

*2x2 : *(6.83), 6.71, 5.23, (5.22), 5.46 = *5.80*
*3x3 : *19.89, (19.02), 20.37, (21.22), 21.04 = *20.43*
*4x4 : *(1:08.19), (1:23.81), 1:20.44, 1:16.58, 1:22.10 =* 1:19.71* 
*5x5 : *(2:11.29), 2:23.07, 2:16.32, 2:26.84, (2:27.28) = *2:22.08*
*6x6 : *(3:58.93), (3:26.62), 3:47.94, 3:30.90, 3:45.35 = *3:41.40*
*7x7 : *5:22.86, 5:14.92, 5:23.47, (5:11.98), (DNS) = *5:20.42*
*3x3 BLD : *4:39.09, 5:11.22, 4:14.19 = *4:14.19*
*Multi-BLD : 1/2 (14:52) *
*OH : *(1:16.27), 1:05.23, 1:04.08, 1:12.06, (1:01.83) = *1:07.12*
*MTS : *1:11.77, (1:05.20), 1:13.59, 1:12.50, (1:18.98) = *1:12.62*
*2-4 Relay : 1:48.96*
*2-5 Relay : 4:03.89 *
*Megaminx : *1:55.60, (2:07.64), (1:49.22), 2:02.18, 1:55.30 = *1:57.69*
*Pyraminx : *(8.76), 9.23, 9.44, (10.37), 10.02 = *9.56*
*Square-1 : *(38.69), 28.92, 36.28, 33.22, (27.92) = *32.81*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2013)

Fewest Moves solution:


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L F' D U' F2 R' D L2 D'
Solution: D' B L' B2 U L2 U' D2 F R' D2 F' D' R' F2 R2 F' D R D' F' D R D' R D R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' F2

2x2x2: D' B L' B2 U L2 U'
2x2x3: D2 F R' D2 F' D'
Finish F2L: R' F2 R2 F' D R D' F' premove F2
OLL: D R D' R D R2 D'
PLL: D U R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U'
2 moves cancel.

Comment: I'm terrible at finding good 2x2x2 blocks. I'm going to start working on getting better at that. There were 2 different 5-movers that I never saw.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 12, 2013)

*2X2X2* 9.42 13.25 (15.53) 10.31 (8.60) = *10.99*
*3X3X3* (26.82) (31.26) 29.89 29.17 30.06 = *29.71*
*3x3x3 *Fewest Moves = *53*


Spoiler



Y //inspection 
R' D R F R2 U' L2 //cross 
y' R' U2 R U' F' U F //1ST PAIR 
U' R' U R // 2ND 
L U' L2 U L //3RD 
U' L U L'U L U' L' 4TH 
R' F R S R' F' R S' //OLL 
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U// PLL


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 12, 2013)

@MarcelP, I think that for fewest moves U2, R2, L2, B2 and D2 each count as single moves  Also, I'm not 100% sure you can use slice moves, like S would be F' B instead. I'm not an expert though so I could be wrong!


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 12, 2013)

FMC


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L F' D U' F2 R' D L2 D' 

Solution:
F D2 R B' U' R' L D' R B' F2 U B' R2 B L' U' L U' F U F' U2 B F' L B' F L' B L2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U'

Most of this is worthy of an explanation:

F D2 make FR pair
R B' U' R' L D' R B' make 1x2x3 on B
F2 make pair at FLU and insert FD cross piece
U B' R2 B f2l -1 & -LD cross piece
The rest is just inserting the pair and cross piece, OLL and PLL

This is my original solution:
y2 B D2 L F' U' R L' D' L F' y2 F2 U B' R2 B L' U' L y' U' R U R U2 L R' F R L' y' R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'
I think it is pretty hard to convert those y y' y2


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 13, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> @MarcelP, I think that for fewest moves U2, R2, L2, B2 and D2 each count as single moves  Also, I'm not 100% sure you can use slice moves, like S would be F' B instead. I'm not an expert though so I could be wrong!



I happen to know one of the worlds best FMC-er  So I am am going to ask him how to count. This is my first FMC ever! I really enjoyed it. Thanks for the heads up about my counting! I might correct the number 57 today when I know how to count correctly.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 13, 2013)

R, R', R2 is one move, M, E, S are two moves(M= R L' x')


----------



## Username (Feb 13, 2013)

Spoiler: 2x2: 5.88



6.22
6.21
7.95
5.22
4.41

This was really bad, I average about 4.9:fp





Spoiler: 3x3: 23.18



24.62
19.97
22.76
22.71
24.07





Spoiler: 4x4: 1:27.53



1:37.18:fp
1:30.87
1:22.69
1:25.77
1:25.94





Spoiler: 5x5: 3:10.22



2:59.47
3:15.92
2:55.42
3:15.26
3.47.09 :fp





Spoiler: Pyra: 9.55



7.98
10.38
14.49:fp
8.39
9.88

Another five bad solves 





Spoiler: 2BLD: 1:22.06



DNF
DNF
1:22.06





Spoiler: 3BLD: DNF



DNF
DNF
DNF
:fp :fp :fp





Spoiler: 2-4



1.54.83





Spoiler: 2-5



4.49.58

Slow 2x2, Regular 5x5, and really fast 3x3



Not a single good solve :/


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 13, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> R, R', R2 is one move, M, E, S are two moves(M= R L' x')



M,E,S are no longer allowed in the new WCA Rules for FMC, I DNFed at Hessen Open, because of it :/ (WCA Regulation E2D)
So, technically Marcel's FMC results is a DNF


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 13, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> So, technically Marcel's FMC results is a DNF



DNF is a lot less impressive compared to my 53 move solve  Maybe my entry for week 7 will be judged on the 'old' rules. LOL


----------



## kalyk (Feb 14, 2013)

*Square-1 :* 27.54, (30.97), 25.25, 22.78, (18.17) *= **25.19*


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 15, 2013)

2x2: (9.07), 8.29, 6.46, 6.07, (6.04) = 6.94

3x3: (19.13), 15.17, (13.74), 16.02, 15.12 = 15.44

4x4: (1:33.58), (1:12.75), 1:24.35, 1:13.91, 1:21.16 = 1:19.81

5x5: (3:36.16), 4:12.08, 3:55.85, (4:17.16), 3:55.25 = 4:01.06

2-3-4 relay: 1:52.13

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:20.51


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.76, 15.06, 13.83, (19.02), (13.13) = 15.22
*4x4:* 1:05.47, (1:04.07), 1:06.72, 1:04.76, (1:11.24) = 1:05.65
*5x5:* 1:43.39, 1:35.57, (1:43.62), 1:43.08, (1:34.24) = 1:40.68
*6x6:* (2:53.58), 3:09.46, 3:13.35, (3:16.03), 3:15.52 = 3:12.78
*7x7:* 5:15.32, (4:50.69), 5:42.44, (DNF), 5:00.16 = 5:19.31
*OH:* (39.87), 34.33, 38.52, 32.60, (27.43) = 35.15
*Megaminx:* 1:57.85, (2:09.57), 2:00.50, 1:59.73, (1:42.54) = 1:59.36
*Pyraminx:* 9.41, (9.24), (13.11), 9.38, 13.03 = 10.61
*Square-1:* 23.14, (39.19), 18.97, (16.92), 26.19 = 22.77

Didn't start the timer on the 7x7 solve, grr. Would have been a decent solve.


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 17, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (9.54), 7.66, 8.74, (5.10), 9.22 = *8.54*
*3x3x3*: (15.22), 21.16, 15.70, (21.72), 20.74 = *19.20*
*4x4x4*: (57.93), 1:07.57, (1:17.19), 1:01.23, 58.49 = *1:02.43*
*5x5x5*: 2:07.76, (2:12.37), 2:06.07, (1:52.66), 1:56.41 = *2:03.41*
*6x6x6*: 3:55.51, 3:55.67, (4:09.38), 3:45.69, (3:32.35) = *3:52.29*
*7x7x7*: 5:42.50, 5:48.50, (5:37.00), (6:20.97), 5:46.08 = *5:45.69*
*Pyraminx*: (11.52), 16.89, (19.19), 15.19, 16.95 = *16.34*


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 17, 2013)

3x3: 12.80, 9.76, 12.27, 12.26, 11.53 = 12.02 ugh...
2x2: 4.78, 4.03, 3.63, 3.89, 4.03 = 3.98
2BLD: DNF, 41.72, DNF = 41.72
3BLD: DNF(3:03.53), 5:18.42, 2:39.05 = 2:39.05


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 19, 2013)

Results: congrats to yoinneroid, Iggy & bryson azzopard

*2x2x2*(31)

 3.02 CuberMan
 3.47 yoinneroid
 3.58 jaemin0922
 3.98 Tao Yu
 4.29 riley
 4.37 antoineccantin
 4.48 bryson azzopard
 4.63 Alcuber
 4.65 Iggy
 4.72 FinnGamer
 4.94 yuxuibbs
 4.95 googlebleh
 5.02 zaki
 5.80 bacyril
 6.10 Username
 6.56 MeshuggahX
 6.94 khoavo12
 7.49 Schmidt
 7.76 bh13
 7.95 Mike Hughey
 8.21 DuffyEdge
 8.34 blairubik
 8.54 FaLoL
 8.96 Gordon
 9.37 Mikel
 10.16 Neimster
 10.99 MarcelP
 11.38 MichaelErskine
 18.18 MatsBergsten
 19.18 Sebbe
 24.27 DodusNet
*3x3x3 *(40)

 8.64 antoineccantin
 10.81 yoinneroid
 10.83 riley
 11.41 jaemin0922
 12.02 Tao Yu
 12.97 CuberMan
 12.98 pwnAge
 13.20 zaki
 13.68 yuxuibbs
 14.38 googlebleh
 15.22 Dene
 15.33 Iggy
 15.37 FinnGamer
 15.44 khoavo12
 16.93 bryson azzopard
 17.03 MeshuggahX
 17.06 Mikel
 17.11 brandbest1
 17.71 eggseller
 17.83 Kenneth Svendson
 18.78 blairubik
 19.20 FaLoL
 19.81 rona3
 20.43 bacyril
 20.62 Perff
 21.20 Neimster
 22.19 DuffyEdge
 22.88 Username
 23.52 Alcuber
 23.59 Mike Hughey
 24.93 Schmidt
 28.16 hfsdo
 29.71 MarcelP
 29.73 bh13
 31.10 MichaelErskine
 32.64 Gordon
 42.33 kunparekh18
 42.51 Sebbe
 45.39 MatsBergsten
 55.91 DodusNet
*4x4x4*(29)

 37.50 yoinneroid
 48.46 antoineccantin
 48.56 Lapinsavant
 50.85 CuberMan
 51.72 jaemin0922
 52.55 zaki
 54.16 riley
 1:02.43 FaLoL
 1:02.97 googlebleh
 1:05.11 FinnGamer
 1:05.65 Dene
 1:06.50 Iggy
 1:07.57 bryson azzopard
 1:11.52 MeshuggahX
 1:19.71 bacyril
 1:19.81 khoavo12
 1:21.62 yuxuibbs
 1:22.56 Mikel
 1:28.06 Username
 1:30.54 rona3
 1:32.04 Mike Hughey
 1:53.96 blairubik
 1:54.09 DuffyEdge
 2:06.38 Schmidt
 2:06.62 MichaelErskine
 2:24.09 MatsBergsten
 2:33.80 bh13
 3:49.83 Sebbe
 3:55.19 Gordon
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:21.09 yoinneroid
 1:30.08 Lapinsavant
 1:31.18 zaki
 1:40.68 Dene
 1:45.77 CuberMan
 1:49.81 riley
 1:57.54 bryson azzopard
 2:02.91 FinnGamer
 2:03.41 FaLoL
 2:19.29 Iggy
 2:22.08 bacyril
 2:39.09 Mikel
 2:45.77 yuxuibbs
 3:00.10 rona3
 3:08.32 Username
 4:01.06 khoavo12
 4:22.15 Schmidt
 5:10.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF MichaelErskine
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:12.78 Dene
 3:15.70 antoineccantin
 3:41.40 bacyril
 3:51.76 bryson azzopard
 3:52.29 FaLoL
 4:46.39 Iggy
 5:38.64 yuxuibbs
*7x7x7*(6)

 5:19.31 Dene
 5:20.42 bacyril
 5:45.69 FaLoL
 6:08.31 bryson azzopard
10:54.55 DuffyEdge
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 13.17 antoineccantin
 18.02 CuberMan
 18.70 yoinneroid
 20.84 jaemin0922
 26.17 yuxuibbs
 27.64 riley
 28.30 zaki
 33.89 bryson azzopard
 34.07 eggseller
 35.15 Dene
 36.08 Iggy
 36.44 FinnGamer
 38.89 Alcuber
 39.83 Kenneth Svendson
 44.31 Mikel
 49.50 blairubik
 50.67 Schmidt
 53.67 DuffyEdge
 54.97 Neimster
 1:07.12 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:07.00 yoinneroid
 1:11.54 Kenneth Svendson
 3:31.61 blairubik
 4:30.81 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 10.12 ilie
 13.45 CuberMan
 20.80 MatsBergsten
 23.52 Mike Hughey
 27.42 Iggy
 29.13 bryson azzopard
 39.77 Mikel
 41.72 Tao Yu
 43.42 blairubik
 45.71 DuffyEdge
 1:03.19 Schmidt
 1:22.06 Username
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:01.27 riley
 1:23.28 Iggy
 1:25.53 eggseller
 1:28.67 MatsBergsten
 1:29.20 yoinneroid
 1:29.33 Mike Hughey
 2:01.43 blairubik
 2:13.30 okayama
 2:25.23 Lapinsavant
 2:39.05 Tao Yu
 3:47.86 bryson azzopard
 4:11.21 DuffyEdge
 4:14.19 bacyril
 DNF Mikel
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF brandbest1
 DNF Username
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:40.27 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:28.14 MatsBergsten
 DNF riley
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/10 (50:19)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 8:35)  Iggy
3/3 (16:30)  bryson azzopard
4/5 (18:49)  Mikel
4/5 (26:20)  blairubik
2/4 ( 7:40)  riley
1/2 (14:52)  bacyril
1/2 (25:48)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:12.62 bacyril
 1:16.24 blairubik
 2:11.88 bryson azzopard
 3:21.80 Schmidt
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 58.12 yoinneroid
 1:10.49 Lapinsavant
 1:11.24 riley
 1:11.80 zaki
 1:17.22 bryson azzopard
 1:20.08 FinnGamer
 1:32.47 Iggy
 1:48.96 bacyril
 1:52.13 khoavo12
 1:54.58 blairubik
 1:54.83 Username
 1:54.91 Kenneth Svendson
 1:57.80 yuxuibbs
 2:06.73 DuffyEdge
 2:58.21 Schmidt
 3:17.79 MatsBergsten
 3:18.00 bh13
 5:18.86 Sebbe
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:11.82 yoinneroid
 2:26.81 zaki
 3:10.94 riley
 3:35.98 bryson azzopard
 3:56.55 FinnGamer
 4:03.89 bacyril
 4:10.81 Iggy
 4:49.58 Username
 5:02.07 yuxuibbs
 5:20.51 khoavo12
 5:31.66 blairubik
*Magic*(2)

 0.81 jaemin0922
 1.12 yuxuibbs
*Master Magic*(3)

 1.97 jaemin0922
 2.75 bryson azzopard
 4.52 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(2)

 24.57 Schmidt
 28.69 bryson azzopard
*Clock*(6)

 8.52 jaemin0922
 9.93 Iggy
 10.47 Perff
 11.53 yoinneroid
 21.28 bryson azzopard
 22.77 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.14 Iggy
 4.71 jaemin0922
 5.11 yoinneroid
 6.44 zaki
 6.62 Alcuber
 9.24 CuberMan
 9.44 Username
 9.56 bacyril
 10.34 riley
 10.61 Dene
 11.05 bryson azzopard
 12.10 Kenneth Svendson
 14.92 yuxuibbs
 15.71 Schmidt
 16.34 FaLoL
 19.48 DuffyEdge
 20.59 DodusNet
 22.90 blairubik
 24.78 Sebbe
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:21.02 jaemin0922
 1:33.00 yoinneroid
 1:57.69 bacyril
 1:59.36 Dene
 2:00.72 Iggy
 2:13.07 bryson azzopard
 4:34.55 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(12)

 18.22 brandbest1
 22.77 Dene
 25.19 kalyk
 32.72 yoinneroid
 32.81 bacyril
 43.77 jaemin0922
 1:04.82 bryson azzopard
 1:13.45 Alcuber
 1:17.38 Schmidt
 1:25.28 Iggy
 1:46.57 MichaelErskine
 1:52.11 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

29 guusrs
30 okayama
33 Attila
37 blairubik
37 Mike Hughey
41 riley
46 Schmidt
50 Iggy
53 MarcelP
62 DuffyEdge

*Contest results*

260 yoinneroid
241 Iggy
238 bryson azzopard
230 riley
185 bacyril
180 CuberMan
178 jaemin0922
173 zaki
153 Dene
145 blairubik
141 yuxuibbs
139 antoineccantin
134 FinnGamer
131 MatsBergsten
116 Mikel
111 DuffyEdge
107 Schmidt
102 Username
102 FaLoL
91 khoavo12
90 Tao Yu
87 Mike Hughey
87 Lapinsavant
81 googlebleh
79 Alcuber
66 MeshuggahX
61 Kenneth Svendson
61 eggseller
46 rona3
45 okayama
43 brandbest1
41 MichaelErskine
37 pwnAge
36 bh13
32 Neimster
30 MarcelP
25 Perff
23 Gordon
22 Sebbe
20 guusrs
18 Attila
15 ilie
14 kalyk
12 hfsdo
12 DodusNet
7 kunparekh18


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome, got 2nd in overall! Also won pyra and got 2nd for clock, 3BLD and multi.


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

Did i really do that good? :O I was expecting to be in the bottom 5  But i got top 10 in pyra <3


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 19, 2013)

Last in Contest Results "Achievement Unlocked" xD


----------

